# Zeilensprung in String durch Leerzeichen ersetzen



## Death Overlord (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ich habe ein Programm geschrieben in dem der Inhalt eines TextArea ausgelesen und als String gespeichert wird. In dem Sring sind aber noch Zeilensprünge enthalten, diese will ich durch Leerzeichen ersetzen. Wie bekomm ich das hin?

Ich habe schon jedes Zeichen des Strings auf \n überprüft aber es hat nicht funktioniert.


----------



## sheel (9. Oktober 2010)

Wie wärs mit replace?


----------



## Cymatoxa (9. Oktober 2010)

funktioniert replaceAll("\n", " "); nicht?


----------



## Szdnez (9. Oktober 2010)

Unter Windows ist der Zeilenumbruch z.B. _\r\n_. Du kannst dir aber auch den systemspezifischen Zeilenumbruch geben lassen über

```
System.getProperty( "line.separator" );
```


----------

